# Destinations: Israel Part 2



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ceaserea Philipi.  Where the Greeks and Romans put their shrines for their evil gods.  Far away from Greece and Rome. Because of this, This is where Jesus told his disciples who he was.  Also the other source of the Jordon.





8,000 year old Tel Megiddo, aka Armageddon. Because of the mountains, all trade routes from all locations meet here.  First recorded battle in history took place here between Egypt and an uprising.



The valley where the battle of Armageddon will take place. Note the location of Nazareth.




Lowest spot on earth where you can still breath air, Dead Sea.




Massada. Romans and Jews hated Herrod equally, so he built a Plan B fallback location.  Note the Roman siege ramp on the right for the retaking of the fortress.




Ein Gedi, also along the Dead Sea.  Where David hid.




Qumran and the cave where the Dead Sea scrolls were found.  Qumran was believed to be where Torahs were written, and the scrolls found believed to be from the Temple before its destruction in 72AD.







Garden of Gethsemane, a favorite spot of Jesus just outside the walls of Jerusalem.




Golgotha means skull.  No one was sure of where that was.  Then in the late 1800's a Brit was relaxing on the Jerusalem wall and saw this.




At the base is a tomb.  It's empty, I looked.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 2, 2016)

They must get some tourists there.


----------

